# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Verbs question http:/masterrussian.com/verbs/udivlyatsa_udivitsa

## Unregistered

Is there any book from where I can learn verbal government? i.e after any particular verb which case will be? Tanusree Dey

----------


## it-ogo

Any vocabulary with examples.

----------


## chaika

Start with a textbook and go from there. Your question seems a bit strange. You could give a bit of context about yourself and how you study Russian and how far along you are. There is a book in English called something like 750 Russian verbs that has them along with lots of example sentences.

----------

